# Unable to post in desktop mode



## Christian1 (Jun 7, 2016)

Exactly what the title says. It seems like all the html formatting has stopped working on the site. I had to switch to the "enhanced mode," which I hate. Please help!


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Titles and internal names mixed up!


----------



## TrueTone (Nov 7, 2014)

Looking at the HTML Code, the box for typing the message appears to have been set for being hidden.


----------



## saxcop (Apr 19, 2004)

Un usable on desktop


----------



## TrueTone (Nov 7, 2014)

Well it appears someone just fixed it, as it's loading everything correctly now, that's good.
Philip/VSAdmin-do you know what was causing the problem?


----------



## Sacks Of Phones (Jan 26, 2017)

happy days are here again.


----------



## musefound (Jul 19, 2012)

Man. I was getting the shakes.


----------



## LostConn (Feb 14, 2014)

musefound said:


> Man. I was getting the shakes.


Hopefully, the proper functioning of SOTW is not "mission-critical" to anyone's life, but I must say that the transition to new ownership has really taken a toll on the forum. There have been many technical glitches of the kind never even imagined before, let alone seen here.


----------



## HeyJoe (Jul 5, 2008)

The sotw website was all screwed up for me yesterday, couldn't post, or check out for sale listings...now it's working, and working a lot faster...the one's with a lot of posts, who needed to have their daily fix, must have been goin' crazy, and getting the shakes, fo sho!:lol:


----------



## Guto (Jul 19, 2003)

LostConn said:


> but I must say that the transition to new ownership has really taken a toll on the forum. There have been many technical glitches of the kind never even imagined before, let alone seen here.


Indeed. I'm not putting much faith in the future of SOTW, evidently and unfortunately.


----------



## musefound (Jul 19, 2012)

Hopefully this is just a transition. 

I'm in front of a computer a lot through the day... the new medical reality. 
I peruse the forum as a way to break up the day... would be sad if it disintegrates.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

I wonder if was a cyber attack, the timing coincided with all global attacks, e.g. on Fedex, the NHS etc.

Nobody from admin seems to be bothered to even mention anything.

But at least it's fixed but given the new admin's history of compromised data as reported here, I am just a trifle concerned and have changed my password (again)


----------

